

True Knowledge (AI question-answering platform) launches public beta - quilby
http://www.trueknowledge.com/q/who_was_us_president_when_barack_obama_was_a_teenager

======
quilby
The NLP engine isnt god though:
[http://www.trueknowledge.com/q/was_jfk_killed_before_barack_...](http://www.trueknowledge.com/q/was_jfk_killed_before_barack_obama_was_born)

